# Aluminum Carrier



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

My new 10 bird aluminum carrier came in from Jedds yesterday. Man, they are nice looking. Another great thing is the small size, as it will fit nicely inside my jeep.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> My new 10 bird aluminum carrier came in from Jedds yesterday. Man, they are nice looking. Another great thing is the small size, as it will fit nicely inside my jeep.


yea, they are nice. I almost wish we had bought aluminum ones way back when. Just hose em' out to clean. 
We bought wooden ones..............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bbcdon said:


> My new 10 bird aluminum carrier came in from Jedds yesterday. Man, they are nice looking. Another great thing is the small size, as it will fit nicely inside my jeep.


They sound really efficient.

Does the aluminum heat up in the sun or in contact with any heat? That may be a small drawback, but something to consider. I would never keep my birds crated up for very long anyway....and especially in the sun, they are sually in the shade.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> They sound really efficient.
> 
> Does the aluminum heat up in the sun or in contact with any heat? That may be a small drawback, but something to consider. I would never keep my birds crated up for very long anyway....and especially in the sun, they are sually in the shade.


I'm sure that IF they were left out in the sun for a pro-longed period, they would indeed get hot, but _NORMAL_ pigeon fanciers only have their birds in these crates long enough to either get them to the tossing spot or to shipping night. Maybe in the crates over night for one reason or another, but the sun doesn't shine at night, so............
I doubt it would be a problem for any one with half a brain. 
However, sometimes I _DO_ wonder........


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I have 3 of the aluminum ones and have never had an issue with them being to hot. The only thing I dont like is the width of the metal dowel rods in the top. they are too far apart and allow the birds to stick their heads out.
Ken


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

whitesnmore said:


> I have 3 of the aluminum ones and have never had an issue with them being to hot. The only thing I dont like is the width of the metal dowel rods in the top. they are too far apart and allow the birds to stick their heads out.
> Ken


They just want to see where they're going!! LOL
You're right though. We were laughing at some birds doing that last night while we were shipping.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a pic of my carrier. The dowels at the top are 1" apart.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh thats nice, it will last your whole lifetime.....


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, it will definitely out live me. Oh well, that way I don't ever have to worry about replacing it.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Don, Arent they nice when they are new? Yours are closer together than mine. That is a nice basket and will carry many winners I am sure. 
Ken


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for your complement. And may you have much success.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I would still like to get rid of mine. My brother and I intially bought it, but haven't used it for years. It has a trough in the middle for water/feed.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 2 of the large ones... they do get hot when you leave it under the sun but something I will never do when it's loaded with my pigeons. Cleanup is very easy... I just gather the shredded paper and hose down the basket. I spray it with some bleach every month to sanitize it.


Here's a pic of my basket


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

ezemaxima,

It gives me pleasure seeing your beautiful birds as always.

Nice aluminum crates for both of you guys. I suppose it costs more than wooden stuff.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Kal-el, got a picture and how much???

Tony


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Big T said:


> Kal-el, got a picture and how much???
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony. It's pretty big. I'd say you can fit 30-40 birds in there. It's divided up into two sections with the trough as the divider. I know Georgia's quite a ways from Minnesota. But I'll take pictures of it tomorrow. And if you like it, you can make me an offer.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

The only time I've ever had a problem with aluminum crates was when three of us used to train together. We used an old staion wagon for training, after a while the noise of the dowels, release doors, and other various loose metal parts, rattling against each other on a round trip 50 mile toss would just about drive you crazy! That's not a problem when they are in the back of a pickup or in a trailer.

Ralph


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have one just like eze`s. Its great!

kh


----------

